# Organizing the van.



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I have not fully stocked it yet.








Need lighting.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Good start. There's a lot of room between some of your shelves so you could put another one in there for more space. You may also be able to stack a bunch of those milk crates in the back right corner, opposite the water cooler. That would free up floor space.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Good start. There's a lot of room between some of your shelves so you could put another one in there for more space. You may also be able to stack a bunch of those milk crates in the back right corner, opposite the water cooler. That would free up floor space.


Milk crates wont fit. I will use that for the bottle jack and a sharp shooter.
I am going to see about more shelving and that is one reason I do not have it fully stocked. That and I want to stay in the habit of only loading material when I need it for a specific job.

Like I wont carry any romex other than 14 and 12 unless the WO specifies something that would require something other.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> Milk crates wont fit. I will use that for the bottle jack and a sharp shooter.
> I am going to see about more shelving and that is one reason I do not have it fully stocked. That and I want to stay in the habit of only loading material when I need it for a specific job.
> 
> Like I wont carry any romex other than 14 and 12 unless the WO specifies something that would require something other.


That's how I am working now since I am working out of a pickup and it sucks. I have lost money because I didn't have what I needed at the time. Not only because I had to return a second time, but because some customers said "nevermind if you can't do it now".


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

That shovel is in a dangerous spot.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That's how I am working now since I am working out of a pickup and it sucks. I have lost money because I didn't have what I needed at the time. Not only because I had to return a second time, but because some customers said "nevermind if you can't do it now".


 I was used to using my truck and that trailer. I have gotten used to calling the customer first to see what the issue is. 

I'm not ready at the moment to chunk a bunch of weight on it only to find out later on that alot of the stuff was never needed.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> That shovel is in a dangerous spot.


Explain.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

aftershockews said:


> Explain.


Does it really need an explanation? :blink:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

A lot of wasted room in that van. You need drawers.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> Explain.


Helper reaches in the van and splits head open or possibly eye


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> Does it really need an explanation? :blink:


No. .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> A lot of wasted room in that van. You need drawers.


What kind of draws do you suggest? Pics of your setup?


I have eurobins all loaded up and ready to go into my non-existent van. It'l kinda be like draws on the shelves.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Next72969 said:


> Helper reaches in the van and splits head open or possibly eye


Good point. I guess I need to child proof that. Any suggestions?

Should I also remove the doors so he doesn't slam them shut on his fingers?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> Good point. I guess I need to child proof that. Any suggestions?
> 
> Should I also remove the doors so he doesn't slam them shut on his fingers?


U could do that too.. But youre running the risk of the shovel then flying out of your open door and spearing someone else in the head


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Next72969 said:


> U could do that too.. But youre running the risk of the shovel then flying out of your open door and spearing someone else in the head


I would hate to get a shovel with a shorter handle just so I can stand it up.
Maybe I will make a hard hat for the shovel.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I would hate to get a shovel with a shorter handle just so I can stand it up.
> Maybe I will make a hard hat for the shovel.


All kidding aside. No room to slide that bad boy behind the shelving? Thats where i had my shovel/brooms/benders/stud punch in my old 250


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Next72969 said:


> All kidding aside. No room to slide that bad boy behind the shelving? Thats where i had my shovel/brooms/benders/stud punch in my old 250


Unfortunately no.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I may find a way to move it to where the white arrows are.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> Unfortunately no.


I keep my shovel up high on pipe hangers. Look at the top right of this photo:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> What kind of draws do you suggest? Pics of your setup?
> 
> I have eurobins all loaded up and ready to go into my non-existent van. It'l kinda be like draws on the shelves.


Ill post pics just got to take EM. I bought them off zorror tools. Good price.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I would hate to get a shovel with a shorter handle just so I can stand it up.
> Maybe I will make a hard hat for the shovel.


how often do you actually use the shovel?

I keep a cub shovel on my truck and all the other shovels stay at the shop until they're needed.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

drspec said:


> how often do you actually use the shovel?
> 
> I keep a cub shovel on my truck and all the other shovels stay at the shop until they're needed.


Not very often. You make a good point. hmmm.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> Ill post pics just got to take EM. I bought them off zorror tools. Good price.


Ok, post them when you get a chance please.


As for the shovels, I am looking for good clips to keep long tools and benders attached to the ceiling above the shelving on each side of my non-existent van.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Ok, post them when you get a chance please.
> 
> 
> As for the shovels, I am looking for good clips to keep long tools and benders attached to the ceiling above the shelving on each side of my non-existent van.


Get you some non-existent clips.:whistling2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

When are you going to the letter the van up:








​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 
:thumbsup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Celtic said:


> When are you going to the letter the van up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 2 magnetic signs right now that I put on occasionally.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Hopefully these turned out. Shovels are on left under shelving and benders are on top left held in place by 1.5" emt


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to that thread with led lighting for a van or even a link to purchase some good led lighting?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Hopefully these turned out. Shovels are on left under shelving and benders are on top left held in place by 1.5" emt


That looks a bit too crowded for me.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> That looks a bit too crowded for me.


But organized. I use every nook and cranny I can. My hacksaw is in my side door along with knee pads and some din rail. Want to instal an inverter and some LEDs.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> But organized. I use every nook and cranny I can. My hacksaw is in my side door along with knee pads and some din rail. Want to instal an inverter and some LEDs.


But what about the weight that van has to endure?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> But what about the weight that van has to endure?


Weighs 8700 pounds. Could easily take more.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I still need that link for good led lighting. My supplier wants 30$ a foot for theirs.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I still need that link for good led lighting. My supplier wants 30$ a foot for theirs.


 
http://www.amazon.com/Flexible-Stri...qid=1378578544&sr=8-1&keywords=led+tape+light


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> Explain.


I put my shovel and similar crap on the ceiling.










By far the best feature on my van is the paper towel holder just inside the sliding door :thumbup: Right below it (out of view in this photo) is a little hand sanitizer pump holder thingie.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

erics37 said:


> I put my shovel and similar crap on the ceiling.
> 
> By far the best feature on my van is the paper towel holder just inside the sliding door :thumbup: Right below it (out of view in this photo) is a little hand sanitizer pump holder thingie.


The towels don't unravel as you drive?


----------



## Wirescraper (Nov 27, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I put my shovel and similar crap on the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So all you need is an empty bucket and a plastic bag and you're in business, paper towels to wipe, and hand sanitizer to wash your hands, done, who needs a bathroom?


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

union347sparky said:


> But organized. I use every nook and cranny I can. My hacksaw is in my side door along with knee pads and some din rail. Want to instal an inverter and some LEDs.


is that just strut with cobra clips for emt on the back door for the wire? thats a really good idea


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

cotes17 said:


> is that just strut with cobra clips for emt on the back door for the wire? thats a really good idea


Strut bolted to door. Then 45 degree strut bracket to strut and a 1900 blank screwed to the outside of strut by bracket to keep the wire rack from shifting side to side. I wish I could take credit for idea but robbed it from a buddy who robbed the idea from a shop he worked for.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> The towels don't unravel as you drive?


Nah, the towel holder is a cheap $1.99 plastic thing, it kind of naturally squeezes the roll from the ends so it doesn't unravel.



Wirescraper said:


> So all you need is an empty bucket and a plastic bag and you're in business, paper towels to wipe, and hand sanitizer to wash your hands, done, who needs a bathroom?


The bucket is just out of view below the lower left corner of that pic :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> Strut bolted to door. Then 45 degree strut bracket to strut and a 1900 blank screwed to the outside of strut by bracket to keep the wire rack from shifting side to side. I wish I could take credit for idea but robbed it from a buddy who robbed the idea from a shop he worked for.


That is a kickass idea. Could you take some more detailed pics of it when you get a chance? I want to steal it too :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'd like pics too, please :thumbup:

Any worries about the door supporting so much weight?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I'd like pics too, please :thumbup:
> 
> Any worries about the door supporting so much weight?


Not really. I still have a shelf for wire so rack isn't fully loaded all the time. I have had that set up in two vans myself now and never had trouble. Ill be able to post detailed pics Monday. Won't be near van tomorrow.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

As soon as I get my van back I'll post pictures of my organizing skillzz.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

Not exactly what it looks like today as I've shifted focus to doing primarily generators,and bigger multiple day jobs over straight service work. Cool part is I have my new van, just waiting on the signage work and I'll get to pimp a whole new ride.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

jarhead0531 said:


> Not exactly what it looks like today as I've shifted focus to doing primarily generators,and bigger multiple day jobs over straight service work. Cool part is I have my new van, just waiting on the signage work and I'll get to pimp a whole new ride.


I like your fish tape holder. Way to make use of the door!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Strut bolted to door. Then 45 degree strut bracket to strut and a 1900 blank screwed to the outside of strut by bracket to keep the wire rack from shifting side to side. I wish I could take credit for idea but robbed it from a buddy who robbed the idea from a shop he worked for.


On my old van, I had a fold down Formica workbench mounted to the rear left folding door. I could use it for soldering and reworking locks and panels. I got the idea from my old S-10 with a.r.e. campershell top with fold down trays.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Buy a Vipor.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

CADPoint said:


> Buy a Vipor.


Trying to figure out what a Vipor is.

But googling, I stumbled upon this: http://thepipeviper.com/index.html

Looks kinda cool!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Trying to figure out what a Vipor is.
> 
> But googling, I stumbled upon this: http://thepipeviper.com/index.html
> 
> Looks kinda cool!


I dont know why they state that a pvc cutter isnt required with a bending spring. We been using those for a while now just to do offsets and saddles, we just buy factory 90's, its quicker and looks better IMO. (In my opinion, I know a few of you want to spend 10 minutes bending a 90 in PVC, good on you :thumbsup: I don't get paid to do that.)


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Chewy you use that Pipe Viper? And it works as good as claimed? 

My biggest concern is pulling the spring out after doing some bends. I always use fittings, except for the odd bend to push something into or onto a wall. Then I use a heat gun, but it takes so long and isn't the best finished product.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Chewy you use that Pipe Viper? And it works as good as claimed?
> 
> My biggest concern is pulling the spring out after doing some bends. I always use fittings, except for the odd bend to push something into or onto a wall. Then I use a heat gun, but it takes so long and isn't the best finished product.


Yeah I have a 25mm and 32mm in the van, you can do a 90 with it but you have to struggle to get it out sometimes. It pulls out easy enough doing offsets and 4 point saddles though.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

erics37 said:


> I put my shovel and similar crap on the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I went ahead and moved my shovel to the ceiling at the right corner.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I had a packrat in the floor in the sidedoor of my old van and loved it! I think pudge565 can get a pic it was a nice setup!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Ok, post them when you get a chance please.
> 
> As for the shovels, I am looking for good clips to keep long tools and benders attached to the ceiling above the shelving on each side of my non-existent van.


Try a fire/police place like Galls


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

A bit more organizing and I installed LED lighting.


Only 2 strips now. I am thinking of a third, but loading and unloading that 4 ' ladder may be an issue.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

HackWork said:


> That's how I am working now since I am working out of a pickup and it sucks. I have lost money because I didn't have what I needed at the time. Not only because I had to return a second time, but because some customers said "nevermind if you can't do it now".


Don't know about you guys but the "oh can you also do this while your here" is a significant portion of my work sometimes. While I will never have all I need, but I do try to keep alot of the stuff I burn through alot.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I gotta outfit my van this week .... ill post pics of the whole process, shelves and logo work... 

I have found that the best way to set up your van is to make it as easy as possible to access material or change material bin set up pretty easy...

I have found that the kind of work I do changes with the current climate.... I was origiionaly set up for maily resi service but now I do a lot of generators and commercial stuff so my needs have changed. 

My guy was like .."why do we have so many plates,? I don't remember really going into that space for a while but the screw and nut area is always a mess to look through..."

unless you have a box truck its pretty hard to have everything and it gets expensive when you have a perfectly good 1000 watt Maestro dimmers get all scratched because it wiggled out of its box (or was left out) and wiggled on the sheet metal for months and months...

and he is right.... I have plates, devices, boxes, lights, and so on....stuff I almost never use.. basically wasted space. 

I need a better way to look for screws, right now I leave them in the jar or a big carry case on a shelf and its never quick to find what we need... for a long time I had a flouresant bulb holder that I almost never went or go into... and if I need them they usually have one or two.. 

it always changes.... so be ready to modify your set up once in a while... but I don't really know what or where you work so...everyone is different 

Mazel on the new truck...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

One thing that I already have planned out is a tall shelf from American Van, it's 65" which is the tallest I could find. It comes with 5 shelves but I am going to add 2-3 more and space them evenly. Then I am going to use that as a unit to hold all the Eurobins that I have full of material. It will almost be like a giant draw system. The cool thing is that I can remove bins from the truck and put them in the shop and take other bins from the shop and put them in the truck as needed. So as my work changes I could just change the bins to what I need.

That will be the shelf on the right side of the van. The other shelving will probably be typical Adrian a Steel units.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

My thread got hijacked, It's not about me or my chit anymore.

I am saddened, heart broken. I'm getting another beer.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> My thread got hijacked, It's not about me or my chit anymore.
> 
> I am saddened, heart broken. I'm getting another beer.


i feel for ya, man!:whistling2:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i wish i could see that much in my van without unburying it!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

papaotis said:


> i feel for ya, man!:whistling2:


Do you know what it feels like when you gotta go pee real bad?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

captkirk said:


> I gotta outfit my van this week .... ill post pics of the whole process, shelves and logo work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy one of these. Sort out and then easy to find. I have one drawer for 1/4x20, one for 3/8 stuff, one for 8x32s and 6x32s and one for stake ons. When you need multiple of things take the whole drawer on the job with you. They sell a piano hinge closer that mounts to the side to keep the drawers from sliding open all the time while driving.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry a little late but here's a closer look at the wire rack holder. Made mine pretty fast, a guy could probably take a little more time and make it look like a store bought item.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Sorry a little late but here's a closer look at the wire rack holder. Made mine pretty fast, a guy could probably take a little more time and make it look like a store bought item.


Ghetto fabulos


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

union347sparky said:


> Buy one of these. Sort out and then easy to find. I have one drawer for 1/4x20, one for 3/8 stuff, one for 8x32s and 6x32s and one for stake ons. When you need multiple of things take the whole drawer on the job with you. They sell a piano hinge closer that mounts to the side to keep the drawers from sliding open all the time while driving.


I have the same setup and it is really nice. After figuring out what I wanted in each drawer I can either grab some parts or take the whole drawer in with me if I need all the parts. Comes in very handy without making runs out to the truck or throwing some of this and that in a box.

Also makes a decent cupholder :thumbsup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I saw another post about job boxes and started thinking. Even though I have an alarm system on my van, thieves could clean me out on my tools in seconds.

I have been using this to store my corded tools.


It would hold my hog/bits, sawzall, hammer drill and corded drill.
Well I got a job box from Northern Tool. Everything from my plastic roll around fits.


Well, I have a few other items such as a cordless drill, punch outs and my tool pouch.


They will not fit. I do not want a bigger job box. So I am wondering if I should just empty the tools from their cases to get extra room and learn to deal with it.

I plan on bolting this box to the floor of the van.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Whoops, guess I'm on my own on this one.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

what are those little blue plastic boxes for? :001_huh:


seriously, nice set up.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I decided to empty tool boxes and was able to fit:
Tool Pouch
Corded drill
Corded Hammer drill
Corded Sawzall
Hog
Cordless drill and sawzall
Punchout set.
Looks cluttered but it works for me.



Had to swap positions of the ladders.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I decided to empty tool boxes and was able to fit:
> Tool Pouch
> Corded drill
> Corded Hammer drill
> ...


I still think you need more drawers. The gang box is a good idea. I have two cupboards that lock on my van to hold power tools. I use a 5 gallon bucket to hold my pouch, meter, and hand tools. 90% of all my jobs that bucket is all I need along with a battery drill.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> I still think you need more drawers. The gang box is a good idea. I have two cupboards that lock on my van to hold power tools. I use a 5 gallon bucket to hold my pouch, meter, and hand tools. 90% of all my jobs that bucket is all I need along with a battery drill.


It is still a work in progress. I am going to be picky on what I load on this van until I get the storage set. We are mainly service work and residential addition/remodel.


----------



## viperr13 (Sep 6, 2010)

https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...720/547826_10201460688031046_1430030789_n.jpg


----------



## viperr13 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

viperr13 said:


> https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/q75/s720x720/547826_10201460688031046_1430030789_n.jpg


How do you like that Stanley parts box?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Trying to figure out what a Vipor is.
> 
> But googling, I stumbled upon this: http://thepipeviper.com/index.html
> 
> Looks kinda cool!


Oppose speller it wrong "Viper car alarm"

Best Buy and well worth the $, IMO


----------



## viperr13 (Sep 6, 2010)

michael3 said:


> How do you like that Stanley parts box?


 Stanley parts box ????


----------

